# Add a Caption. What the girl sayin to the Policeman



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

l took this photo in Istanbul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Penis envy? Who me?

or rather

Penis gıpta? kim ben mi?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are not getting it back until I get my money.


----------



## Martroy (Jan 6, 2011)

Gun crime..what gun crime?...or " I shot the Sheriff but I did not shot his deputy "


----------



## Martroy (Jan 6, 2011)

Gun crime..what gun crime?...or " I shot the Sheriff but I did not shoot the deputy "...or " I can field strip and lubricate it with my eyes closed " .." and what about the gun ? "


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

being a brave Man l took the photo from inside a shop across the road bit scared if she seen me,


----------

